# Tomy Banked Turns?



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Im looking to add a banked turn to my 4-lane track.What pieces of Tomy track are needed?I have a 12" banked turn set from my Big Block Battlers-will the 9" banked pieces fit inside the 12" pieces?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, it's supposed to. Haven't started construction yet nor have I acquired the necessary pieces, but the plans for my big build (Aurora Clubman) incorporates 9-12" banked turn sets nested together.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I just ordered the banked pieces & straights i need for my layout.I'm doing away with the infield twisties at the left end of the track.Being thats the tightest corner on my layout the banked corners should do away with deslots there!!!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

RiderZ said:


> I just ordered the banked pieces & straights i need for my layout.I'm doing away with the infield twisties at the left end of the track.Being thats the tightest corner on my layout the banked corners should do away with deslots there!!!


Can you answer some questions about your track? What kind for controllers are you using? what are you powering you track with and want is the size of your track 
thanks


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Pretty good size layout, what size is the table?

I think the banks will get a lot more speed going on the track too! Nice setup.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Hey guys-The track is mounted on a 4'X11' table.I've got right at 50' per lane from start to finish.Its powered by a Pyramid PS 32 LAB power supply.Its adjustable from 0-30V and 5 amps.We are using Parma 45ohm Econo controllers.The layout is an International 39 off of Greg Brauns website.The layout was for a 4'X8' table.I just added more 15" straights to get to 11'.I have LapTimer 2000 hooked up to it and were getting around 2.8 seconds laptimes with Wizzard P3's.Getting around 3.4 seconds with G3's & SG+'s.The banked turn will knock those times down alittle!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

RiderZ said:


> The banked turn will knock those times down alittle!!!


Beware heat seeking cruise missle G3s!! I've taken a few in some soft body parts from errant magnet cars coming off the 12" bank on my track. On my track the banking takes a certain touch. Too slow and you're saying "D#$%". Too fast and you're coming off. If they deslot halfway around they fly through the drivers station area. DUCK!! Or if they touch the wall exiting into the straight they fly into the detailed pit/grandstand area. Oh the humanity...... Let me know how it works for you. mj


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

RiderZ said:


> Hey guys-The track is mounted on a 4'X11' table.I've got right at 50' per lane from start to finish.Its powered by a Pyramid PS 32 LAB power supply.Its adjustable from 0-30V and 5 amps.We are using Parma 45ohm Econo controllers.The layout is an International 39 off of Greg Brauns website.The layout was for a 4'X8' table.I just added more 15" straights to get to 11'.I have LapTimer 2000 hooked up to it and were getting around 2.8 seconds laptimes with Wizzard P3's.Getting around 3.4 seconds with G3's & SG+'s.The banked turn will knock those times down alittle!!!


 RiderZ,

Track looks awesome.. Although, I think I like the current techincal setup slightly better, rather then the purposed added banked turns. I'd imagine the banked turns will speed up the lap times considerably. Do you think the banked turns will obstruct the view of the track for the right most driver (red controller)? Did you order the banked turns support braces? I'm not sure how many are suggested to be used.. I endded up with a total of 8, 4 tall and 4 short and I always have issues keeping the track supported. Even with the tomy banked turned support braces, the incoming and outgoing straights require a slight incline/decline and are twisted quite a bit. I think a proper setup for a permanent track would require extra custom made braces.

If you get a chance... post some pics of the added banked turns to the layout.

-roffutt


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

That's a great looking setup... nice and clean looking design. I'll be paying a lot of attention to your development since you've modified the I-39 layout. Damn, I wish I had an extra three feet!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're gonna run higher end magnet cars on a banked turn,it might be wise to glue it together,and build some custom bracing.On our old Clubman layout,we ended up totally gluing the bank pieces together + adding a bunch of bracing,before the cars wouldn't rip it apart. :thumbsup: 
BTW:your outside rear tire if you are using sillyfoam tires will take a real beating on a magnet car :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hornet said:


> we ended up totally gluing the bank pieces


I glued the joints with a silicone type glue, built bracing out of wood, and filled the underneath tight with cloth, and enclosed the underside. Its tight, smooth, and quiet. mj


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Well i got my banked turns in this morning and i'm having problems getting everything to line up properly.Outside to outside of the banked turn is 24"-i have 21"on the two infield straights.I think i need some more 3" & 6" straights to make the banked turn work with my existing layout.Or i can start all over and incorporate the 24" wide banked turn into a new layout!!! It almost seems that the banked turn is not a true 180 degree turn.I'll get it i just need to do more tinkering.Thats what the hammer is for! :freak:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I scrapped the banked turn idea.Just going to leave it as is.I'll keep the banked turn for future use!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hornet said:


> If you're gonna run higher end magnet cars on a banked turn,it might be wise to glue it together,and build some custom bracing.On our old Clubman layout,we ended up totally gluing the bank pieces together + adding a bunch of bracing,before the cars wouldn't rip it apart. :thumbsup:


Right on there. Also allow a good length of transition area from straight to bank. Let the natural twist of the track dictate where the supports should go.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Good tips-although the transition to & from the banked turn was'nt the issue.I could'nt get the turn section after the banking to line up.I need some different length starights to get everything to line up.As i stated before it does'nt seem like the banked turn is truly 180 degree's.


----------

